# Can you tie a downspout into the footer drainage system?



## jar546 (Nov 25, 2018)

If not, can you cite the applicable IRC code?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2018)

If it drains to day light I would be ok with it.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 26, 2018)

One possible problem would be if the perimeter drainage were to find its way into a storm water drainage system some regulations might require that it percolate through some media that would remove pollutants from the runoff.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 26, 2018)

hotly debated, I say no,  no specific  code section, what is once call common sense , footing drains are meant to relive water for the footing are and basement not to  allow  recharge to the soil


----------



## steveray (Nov 26, 2018)

WE have it.......(Add) R405.3 Above grade drainage. Above grade drainage systems, including but not limited
to, gutters and downspouts, roof drains, and yard drains, shall not be connected to the foundation
drainage system.

Mine were in before we got this and my footing drains are a pump so there is a check valve to make sure that the roof drainage does not flood the basement....Because that is the concern WHEN they get plugged....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 26, 2018)

Amazingly I can't find anything in the unamended IRC that prohibits this stupidity.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2018)

We will allow a drain tile from a window well to tie into the foundation drain tiles but have not seen down spouts being tied in to the tiles. 

You want the roof storm water to get away from the foundation for good storm water management.


----------



## north star (Nov 26, 2018)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

How will a pressure test be performed on the vertical
pvc piping  [  i.e. - water or air  ] ?

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## RJJ (Nov 26, 2018)

First, the footing drain has no stone on top. It should be rapped in filter fabric, not just straw. Straw when bye, bye near the end of the 80's. Now I am dating myself. The footing drain appears to be connected at the end of the foundation. If it is solid pipe from that point I see no problem. Off course it will need a place to be rodded if clogged from above grade.
If this connection happened at the rear of the foundation I would have a problem.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 26, 2018)

North star this is thin wall pipe. It is not glued. Rain leaders on the exterior of the building are not tested.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 26, 2018)

foundation drains not typically sized to handle the additional volume.


----------



## north star (Nov 26, 2018)

*$ > $*

RJJ,

Can you please provide the Code Section or Sections
that do not require testing of the drainage system
[  *RE:*  P2503.2, `15 IRC  ]  ?.......Is this downspout a
DWV system ?

Thanks !

*$ < $*


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 26, 2018)

steveray are you saying your  local code add this section?





steveray said:


> WE have it.......(Add) R405.3 Above grade drainage. Above grade drainage systems, including but not limited
> to, gutters and downspouts, roof drains, and yard drains, shall not be connected to the foundation
> drainage system.
> 
> Mine were in before we got this and my footing drains are a pump so there is a check valve to make sure that the roof drainage does not flood the basement....Because that is the concern WHEN they get plugged....


----------



## ICE (Nov 26, 2018)

Is the downspout into a foundation drain something we regulate? Do we really have to explain to someone that the reason behind a foundation drain is to get water out?  This ain't Texas.


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

TheCommish said:


> steveray are you saying your  local code add this section?



You are correct Sir!......Mine is tied into the line out of the FD outside of the house and on the outside of a pump and valves....

We amend the heck out of the Icodes, but we are trying to cut down although there is some stuff the State won't let go...


----------



## conarb (Nov 27, 2018)

ICE said:


> Is the downspout into a foundation drain something we regulate? Do we really have to explain to someone that the reason behind a foundation drain is to get water out?  This ain't Texas.



We do around here, the plan check has to go through Public Works, a civil engineer in Public Works makes it so difficult that you must hire a CE to design your drainage, once you have the drainage in the plans you regulate it.  Historically they wanted you to divert all drainage to the curb and eventually the public storm drainage system (with the exception of the City and County of San Francisco that combines storm drainage and sanitary sewer), now thay want all drainage designed to be absorbed on the property, they then charge a large fee for all hard surface that ends up dumping in the public storm drainage system (the Last city I did one in was $1.35 a square foot).  Here is a house I did with all drainage absorbed on the property.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 27, 2018)

We do not permit it. Reasoning is that our code dictates that pipe used for foundation drainage is 100mm (4"). If you start using it for other things, then you need to provide hydraulic calculations for proper sizing (ie: engineer). most just run a solid pipe parallel with the perimeter drain. 

We see straw to prevent frost below the foundation this time of year.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2018)

tmurray said:


> We do not permit it. Reasoning is that our code dictates that pipe used for foundation drainage is 100mm (4"). If you start using it for other things, then you need to provide hydraulic calculations for proper sizing (ie: engineer). most just run a solid pipe parallel with the perimeter drain.
> 
> We see straw to prevent frost below the foundation this time of year.


A four inch diameter pipe can take a large volume of water.  A foundation drain should see a trickle.  What am I missing here?


----------



## tmurray (Nov 27, 2018)

ICE said:


> A four inch diameter pipe can take a large volume of water.  A foundation drain should see a trickle.  What am I missing here?


Draining a 3000 sq ft+ impenetrable roof surface with 6 to 8 4" rainwater leaders is a lot of water for a 4" draintile to handle. Particularly when your roof is full of snow and you start to see some heavy rains and above freezing temperatures.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 27, 2018)

North Star: It is not a DWV. Do you test the rain leader?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2018)

IPC Chapter 11 is for Storm Drainage and states that all storm drainage must discharge to a storm sewer system or combined system.  R3 allows drainage to a sidewalk, driveway, etc, but must be away from the building.  Since footing drains are perforated, roof water would not be "away" from the building.  Storm drains must also slope 1/2" per foot which is not the case with footer drains.


----------



## ICE (Nov 27, 2018)

jar546 said:


> IPC Chapter 11 is for Storm Drainage and states that all storm drainage must discharge to a storm sewer system or combined system.  R3 allows drainage to a sidewalk, driveway, etc, but must be away from the building.  Since footing drains are perforated, roof water would not be "away" from the building.  Storm drains must also slope 1/2" per foot which is not the case with footer drains.



California code differs from yours.  I didn't find a 1/2" slope requirement and the gutters can drain at an AHJ approved location other than a street, alley, driveway, etc.  On the ground is okay as long as the ground slopes away from the building but there is no mention of a pipe sloping away from the building.

We don't have many basements here and if one is built, roof gutters are not introduced.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 28, 2018)

Storm drains can be 1%. The connection is at the end of the building. At that point Assuming from only 1 photo that this drain will drain to daylight. That would have to be solid pipe. The footing drain is not installed properly to begin with. That I would fail. We are mixing apples and crap.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 29, 2018)

ADAguy & Tmurray,
The gravel will act as a reservoir for the excess over what a 4" pipe can carry, then slowly release it into the basement!


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 29, 2018)

???? is not the goal to minimize dampness and soft soil at foundations? 
I also don't notice any perforations in the horizontal pipe.


----------

